# Lieferant für Heizelemente gesucht



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
kennt jemand gute Lieferanten von Heizpatronen bzw. Rohrheizelementen.

Heizpatronen
Durchmesser 8mm
Länge 60-80mm
Leistung 200W
Rohrheizelement
Durchmesser 40-60mm
Leistung 300W
Die Heizungen sollten PT100 fühler intregiert haben, alternativ wäre es
auch vorstellbar dass ein Thermokontakt zur Temperaturbegrenzung
vorhanden ist oder irgendeine andere Bergrenzung die das Durchbrennen
der Heizungen verhindert.

gruß helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Dezember 2009)

Schau mal hier. LINK


----------



## sepp (3 Dezember 2009)

Oder hier NÜGA

Servus
Sepp


----------



## Homer79 (3 Dezember 2009)

gute allg. erfahrungen mit http://www.tuerk-hillinger.de/


----------



## Nais (5 Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch noch zwei:

http://www.gc-heat.eu/index.php

http://www.thomas-elektrowaerme.de/

Wir haben mit beiden sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Uwe


----------



## TommyG (6 Dezember 2009)

Jop,

die Jungs von GC Heat mag ich auch...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## nico (7 Dezember 2009)

http://www.hotset.de/


----------



## Lebenslang (7 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wir kaufen bei www.tematec.de (sind in Hennef) und bei http://www.heatsystems.de/eb.html .
Beide schnell und ordentliche Geschäftspraktiken.

Gruß


----------



## erzteufele (8 Dezember 2009)

wir stellen heizelemente her  
www.eichenauer.de 
ich kann ja mal nachfragen ob wir sowas auch haben / machen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> wir stellen heizelemente her
> www.eichenauer.de
> ich kann ja mal nachfragen ob wir sowas auch haben / machen


 
mach doch mal teufel, wir haben schon einige in der liste abtelefoniert
scheint nicht so leicht zu sein. Wichtig für mich wären die Fühler.
Der Maschinenbauer möchte die fühler in der Heizung haben (was ich
persöhnlich nicht so gut finde), diese fühler sollten PT100 sein dann
brauch ich keine Signalwandlung vornehmen.

gruß helmut


----------



## nico (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

bei Hotset weiß ich, dass die Heizpatronen mit integrierten Fühlern haben.


----------



## erzteufele (8 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> mach doch mal teufel, wir haben schon einige in der liste abtelefoniert
> scheint nicht so leicht zu sein. Wichtig für mich wären die Fühler.
> Der Maschinenbauer möchte die fühler in der Heizung haben (was ich
> persöhnlich nicht so gut finde), diese fühler sollten PT100 sein dann
> ...




ok, dann lauf ich mal in die abteilung für industrieanwendungen und frage 
fertige auf lager haben wir laut liste 8mm aber nur 150W, ich frag einfach mal


----------



## erzteufele (8 Dezember 2009)

also,

du müsstest genau sagen was du haben möchtest  können dir quasi alles zusammenbauen was du haben willst! würdest du laut meister auch sehen wenn du den produktkatalog für industrieanwendungen von unserer webseite anschaust.

in die Heizpatronen können wir ein PT100 integrieren!
in Rohrheizkörper geht dies nicht dieses müsste man äuserlich anbringen!

die fragen sind noch was muss es erhitzen (luft, wasser, öl, ...) wegem dem außenmaterial.

brauchst du einen flansch oder offene stelle ... 

du kannst mir genau beschreiben was du brauchst dann kann ich fragen ob´s geht. oder einfach selbst mal bei uns anrufen *g*

grüßel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2009)

danke teufel,
dann rufen wir mal an, mal sehen was daraus wird.

gruß helmut


----------

